# ??????????????????????



## madman (Sep 24, 2010)

what are these things i know what they are .... lets see how good yall are hmm and how old....................


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 24, 2010)

Andirons for a fireplace?


----------



## madman (Sep 24, 2010)

one more


----------



## TJSJHART (Sep 24, 2010)

BRAKE PEDALS OF SOME KIND??


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 24, 2010)

those are them things you stick in the ends of the corn on the cob, no? To don't get the butter on your fingers?


----------



## madman (Sep 25, 2010)

ahhhh cyb freakin hilarious! but no.. joe no, tj no,


----------



## madman (Sep 25, 2010)

they are on the outside of the house.......... hint


----------



## madman (Sep 25, 2010)

hows about a guess on age?????


----------



## SAbottles (Sep 25, 2010)

Catches for holding shutters open ?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 25, 2010)

Cast iron 'ice cleats' (or stoppers) from a slate roof?


----------



## rockbot (Sep 25, 2010)

looks like wax on it. ?


----------



## kvs1207 (Sep 25, 2010)

Boot scrapers  1870's


----------



## madman (Sep 25, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: SAbottles
> 
> Catches for holding shutters open ?


yes youve got it! 1849


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 25, 2010)

those are really fancy ones. The ones on my house were much more plain.


----------



## RED Matthews (Sep 25, 2010)

Well madmann; That is very interesting to me because I have an old cottage with some great old fashioned shutters.  The man that built the buildings and just about every thing there, also put iron brackets on the inside of the shutters near the center line of the closed shutters.  They were screwed to the shutters and when you close them. the window screens come down and lock behind these brackets.  

 I can see where these shutter holders could help me on two windows where there is no way to hold them open when the wind blows.  I have to use large wooden blocks on the roof, right now.  I never saw hardware like these. Thanks for showing them to us.
 RED Matthews


----------



## madman (Sep 26, 2010)

hey red your very welcome! these date to 1849


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 9, 2010)

Interesting. I wouldn't have guessed that. I was in line with Joe's 2nd guess. My parent's house is 1860's and those shutters have rods that lock into a spot on the window ledge.


----------

